# Visual music



## kitaro (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi,

If you like to see the music, here is a useful channel. My goal is to create classical music videos on public domaine compositions. So please feel free to leave me your suggestions on pieces which you would like to watch... 
Feel free to subscribe to receive the newest videos.

Here are some examples:


----------

